# ASUS M5A97 CPU fan error



## sachintwinturbo (May 29, 2012)

I have just assembled my new rig

At first boots up it shows me a startup screen saying
- CPU fan error 
Press F1 to run setup

After pressing F1, I am getting a black screen(has a flashing place to type for like a second) after that i am getting BIOS screen and same time my fan is running at full speed.
My configuration as follow

AMD FX8150 
ASUS M5A97 MOB
ZOTEC GTX570
WD 1TB HDD
G.SKILL 16GB RAM
COOLERMASTER 431 ELITE
COOLERMASTER 700W 
SAMSUNG 22" LED MONITOR


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

There is probably something you might have done wrong while fitting the fan. Try re-fitting it properly. are all connections to the fan and screws proper?


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

In which 4 pin connector did you connect CPU cooler?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 29, 2012)

Check connection. There are System Fan headers also. Make sure no Pins are bent etc.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Forgot to mention in the previous post. CPU cooler should go to the lone System Fan Header present in M5A97.


----------

